# redtail catfish



## Braders (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi All
Please try and help. my sons large 2ft catfish has over the last two weeks got a very bloated stomach. He is kept in a 6ft tank. He has not eaten for these 2 weeks and is not interested in any food. He also seems to be gasping for more air. Dont know what to do. any ideas?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

You've probably already checked, but test the water for ammonia, nitrIte and nitrAte. Also check the temperature is correct and stable. 
Has anything been added to the tank recently?


----------



## Braders (Aug 9, 2009)

Nothing has been added to tank recently but do think the water might be cold. will try adding warm water thanks


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you saying the tank is unheated? It should be 21 - 26c for these fish I believe. 

Adding warm water won't help as it will soon cool back down to room temp. The tank needs a suitable heater and a thermometer.


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

and im guessing teh tank is a 6x2x2? if so your tank is to small.

i would not keep a redtail in anything smaller then a 4ft wide tank, thats why i dont have one.

what do you do in the way of waterchanges? from the statement will try adding warm water it sounds like you dont really know much about keeping fish?
can i guess you havent tested the water?
what is on the tank in the way of filtration?
what did you feed him when he was eating?


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

sounds a bit like dropsy and that is mainly down to sh1t water quality... post your water parameters please and tank spec filters etc...



this is about dropsy: Dropsy in aquarium fish


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Dont think he will be back somehow.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Paul B said:


> Dont think he will be back somehow.



Hardly surprising really. After all, they got a warm welcome:whistling2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

the easy solution to this....was let them swallow a spider, they obv. swallowed a fly...but i dont know why the RTC swallowed a fly, perhaps it'll die?

But by the spider being swallowed, it get the fly...all he would need to do then is feed it a bird to catch the spider.....itz bazaar how people don't realise this.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Frase said:


> the easy solution to this....was let them swallow a spider, they obv. swallowed a fly...but i dont know why the RTC swallowed a fly, perhaps it'll die?
> 
> But by the spider being swallowed, it get the fly...all he would need to do then is feed it a bird to catch the spider.....itz bazaar how people don't realise this.



I sometimes worry about you Frase:crazy:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

eaaasy now! Dont you worry about a city born, yer darn cotton eating farmer yee'rrrr way down there mister!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

:lol2::lol2: All those city fumes fuddling up those brain cells:whistling2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah me thinks so :S

Just over-tired right now. lol.


----------

